# 3006.2 ifc 2003



## cda (Dec 21, 2010)

material in question is oxygen

""Where containers of medical gases in quantities greater than the permit amount"""""

do you agree that the term "Permit amount" refers to table 105.6.9 and not table 2703.1.1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 21, 2010)

Only if the compressed gases do not exceed the NTP. I believe oxygen exceeds this requirement

I have only been getting to know the Fire Codes this past year so hopefully someone with more knowledge will respond also and maybe elaporate on the NTP part

105.6.9 Compressed gases.

An operational permit is required for the storage, use or handling at normal temperature and pressure (NTP) of compressed gases in excess of the amounts listed in Table 105.6.9.

NORMAL TEMPERATURE AND PRESSURE (NTP). A temperature of 70°F (21°C) and a pressure of 1 atmosphere [14.7 psia (101 kPa)].


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 21, 2010)

Just did a dental clinic and the NTP of the nitrous system nor oxygen exceeded the table amounts. I hope I used the correct table.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 23, 2010)

The permittable amount is from T. 105.6.9.

T 2703.1.1 is the maximum allowable quanities - this table does not reference permits within or in the footnotes.


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2010)

Yea got to read every word and every word has a meaning

everyone involved agrees that it is the permit amount per chapter 1, wish they would state that in 3006, it only cost a couple more pennies to print


----------

